# The Two (Who) - Quadrophenia



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Founding members Roger Daltrey and Pete Townshend will be joined by Zak Starkey (drums), Pino Palladino (bass), Simon Townshend (guitar/backing vocals), Chris Stainton (keyboards), Loren Gold (keyboards/backing vocals) and Frank Simes (musical director, keyboards/backing vocals).

Tue 11/20 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 
Wed 11/21 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place
Fri 11/23 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre

Tue 2/19 Hamilton, ON Copps Coliseum


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

At least they stopped calling themselves The Who. The Two is funny.

TG


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oh, that was just me taking some liberties, TG - they still announced themselves as The Who...

Home - The Who

View attachment 1257


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

One of my all-time fave bands yet I've purposely never seen them live. By the time I was old enough to go to rock concerts Moonie was long gone, think I'll just watch the Isle Of Wight DVD instead.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I love early Who, but they really need to call it a day. I respect those bands that are willing to walk away at the height of their career whether it be loss of a band member like Zeppelin or before they get stale like The Jam.



Roryfan said:


> One of my all-time fave bands yet I've purposely never seen them live. By the time I was old enough to go to rock concerts Moonie was long gone, think I'll just watch the Isle Of Wight DVD instead.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

A solo Pete show and I'd be all over it - but I'm not sure I'm ready to celebrate the 30th anniversary of their farewell tour unless they came right out and called it the Who's Left tour...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Didn't that farewell tour end up in Toronto? I remember watching it on TV with CBC simulcasting in stereo.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

washburned said:


> Didn't that farewell tour end up in Toronto? I remember watching it on TV with CBC simulcasting in stereo.


I think I saw their second farewell tour in '87.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I saw the last incarnation of Quad many years ago in Buffalo. With Billy Idol


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

DOH! Oh man . . .

TG



fretboard said:


> Oh, that was just me taking some liberties, TG - they still announced themselves as The Who...
> 
> Home - The Who
> 
> View attachment 1257


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Say what you will about the "two", but Quadrophenia remains one of the finest pieces of music from the rock era IMO. I would gladly pay good money to see this show. One very fine band too. I saw mostly this same line up a few years ago and it was great. And yes, I saw the Who with Keith Moon and many times since, and still have the program from their "final show" at MLG in 1982. I hope they come to Calgary.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/1979-tickets-good-rhode-isla nd-concert-162647695.html 


"PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) — Fans still holding tickets for a canceled 1979 show in Rhode Island by British rock band The Who can finally use them. 

The Who's 1979 concert in Providence was canceled by then-Mayor Buddy Cianci, who cited safety concerns after a stampede before a show in Cincinnati, Ohio, killed 11 people. The band hasn't been to Providence since. 

The Who this week announced it will end its latest tour in Providence on Feb. 26 at the same venue where its show was canceled 33 years ago, now called the Dunkin Donuts Center. 

General Manager Lawrence Lepore said on Thursday the venue will honor tickets from the canceled 1979 show. Lepore said many ticketholders got refunds for the canceled show in 1979, but others may have held on to their tickets as memorabilia."


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm sure there are. I have a pair of tickets from 
a cancelled Kansas/Molly Hatchet concert from '79.
8th row floors, Maple Leaf Gardens.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

The music would likely be enjoyable but I doubt Daltrey's vocals are up to the task.


----------

